# Another Photo contest!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a phot contest of grace and beauty of horses, like running in the field, rearing, or just being pretty (just some examples) *I want none of anyone riding.*

Rules
1.you don't have to post in links, just make sure your pics are small enough to see on the board!
2. It ends Oct. 18th (only have a half day of school that day, so I could judge quick!!
3.NO RIDING PICTURES
4. you MUST have taken the picture.
5.Only upto 4 pictures per person please!!


Happy posting!!!


----------



## Rubino (Oct 5, 2007)

My boy ru:










My last horse and my sis:











My girly:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*very nice pictures, come on get your pictures in people!!! :wink:*


----------



## accphotography (Oct 5, 2007)

My girl, Lacy.

ACC


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, im not a great photographer...... but here we go. I GOT IN THIS TIME yay!!

Ok, this is my ASH. He looks retarted, but it cracks me up everytime i see it!! :lol: 










and last, my two prize posesions-my life. They are gay buddies lol










OH YES, I LOVE YOUR PICTURES EVERYONE!! AWESOME!!


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats my beautiful Doc Man.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures guys!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

My horse Maverick.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

ACC, those are beautiful pictures. Obviously, you are a photographer. What kind of camera are you using? Pretty horse, too!


----------



## accphotography (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup... hobby photographer. I do it more now that I have my own horse. Lacy is a GREAT subject. But hey, I'm biased.

I shoot with an original Canon Rebel digital with the small lens it comes with and a 75-300 4.5 Canon lens I bought it addition.

Thanks,

ACC


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Keep 'em coming guys! I want the contest to have a lot of pictures in it!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

I feel so stupid with all these great pics, but here's my try.









My uncle's new filly. She was born on the 18th of September. Her mama is mammoth, so she's a big girl too.










Baby Texas! I adore this pic. Wished I could have put it in the power contest.










Misty being beautiful. I loved it when the trees were like that!









This one of Texas is priceless. I love it! Love you Texas & Misty!

Sorry about them being big.  


Jenny
P.S. ACC, you are amazing!!!!!!! It doesn't hurt that you've got a crazy beautiful horse!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Oops, I need to put a different one it don't I? DOH.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

this is misty...


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Gah!!! Must get some new piccies of Delta and Dana up now they've lost their winter coats!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

moomoo,
Is your horse's name Misty? That's what I named my mare and I thought no one else had that name. Good choice. My grandpa calles her Mitsy. :roll: 
Jenny


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Only *4* pictures please!!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Crystal with her winter coat.  










Pawing the ground, it's blurry though.  










He looks so pretty in this one.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll enter my ponies xD


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

AWWW i can't pick my fav......

Well i got four anyway....

This is SWEET AS, a QH cross ASH gelding




















And the beautiful...... DIVA!!!



















Thank you... :wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

oh sorry  my bad

ignore 1 of the bottom 2 x x x


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pictures! *KEEP 'EM COMIN!!!!*


----------



## siam02 (Oct 14, 2007)

hi this is my beautiful guy Siam


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Tomorrow is the last day, and it is probably the last one I am going to do since so many people copied me.


it ends at 12:00 pm tomorrow


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~CONTEST CLOSED~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Finally
Here we go....



























Theres my entries


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

whooopsss didnt see the sign closed.......rat in a hat!!!!!


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

You go paintluver! We'll be looking forward to the results.
Jenny


----------

